# Aquaticlife Edge LED light - new



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Anyone tried one of these lights yet?

I'm currently working on getting one for my 180g. It has ramp up down, 3 built in timers... finally someone appears to have heard my cries..


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Not that it as anything to do with that light, But didn't Current just come out with a new reef light like that?


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

yeah the orbit or something, it looked good until I saw the price. not expensive for a reef light though


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

True true


----------



## secure1347 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey skurj, did you get your Edge? If so, what do you think of it?


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Hasn't arrived yet... maybe this week... gotta deal with customs...


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Finally got a tracking update, the light should be here tomorrow!!


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Mailman must be working OT... doorbell rang after dinner.. light review on page 4 here: viewtopic.php?f=13&t=289162


----------

